# Tica Taurus TP 2000 S Spinnrolle der Superlative ???



## oh-nemo (31. Januar 2005)

Auf der Suche nach der Ultimativen Salzwasser-Spinnrolle bin ich auf die 
Tica Taurus gestossen.
Soll ja ne echte Alternative zur Stella und 
Daiwa?(Im neuen Blinker ist da ein Test)sein.
Hier ein paar Daten.
http://www.catch-company.de/index.html?rollen_stationaerrollen_tica_tica_taurus_tp-s.htm
Fischt jemand von Euch die Tica?


----------



## Skorpion (31. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tica Taurus TP 2000 S Spinnrolle der Superlative ???*

Hallo Jörg,

als ich letztens in Dahme zum Fischen war, dürfte ich mir diese Rolle mal anschauen.
Ich habe da einen anderen Angler getroffen und wie das  immer so ist, haben wir ein wenig über Fisch, Equipment usw. geschnackt. Er meine, daß er vor kurzem  eine neue Rolle ersteigert hat. Es war eine Tica Taurus. Irgendwie hab ich bis dahin von dieser Marke noch nie was  gehört. Sie hat aber einen  guten Eindrück gemacht und ich sagte nur "sieht nicht schlecht aus", bin da aber nicht tiefer drauf eingegangen. Ich dachte mir "naja mal wieder so ne neue Rolle - halt eine unter vielen" Der Preis kamm auch nicht zu sprache.
Erst jetzt sehe ich was das für eine Rolle war  . Jetzt ärgere ich mich das ich die nicht mal kurz gedreht hab oder ein wenig "Probe" geworfen hab. :r


----------



## Deep Sea (31. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tica Taurus TP 2000 S Spinnrolle der Superlative ???*

Moin Jörg,

die Tica Taurus 4000 wird wohl meine nächste Stationärrolle sein. Das sind optisch wie technisch echte Sahnestücke. #6 

Bei ebay gibt es diese Röllchen ab 110 US-Dollar.  

Gruß

Ralf


----------



## Sailfisch (31. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tica Taurus TP 2000 S Spinnrolle der Superlative ???*

Ich werde die Tica Taurus 5000 auf den Malediven testen. Sie macht einen sehr guten Eindruck. Berichten zur folge hat sie auch den Belastungen von GT´s stand gehalten. In ca. 3 Wochen werdet ihr meinen Bericht im Big Game Bereich lesen können.


----------



## catch-company (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: Tica Taurus TP 2000 S Spinnrolle der Superlative ???*

Hallo Zusammen!

Ich wurde von oh-nemo gebeten mich mal hier zu Wort zu melden, also los:

Die Taurus ist, wie Ihr schon richtig bemerkt habt, ein echtes Sahnestück!
Ich fische die 3000er Größe seit 2 Jahren im Süß- sowie im Salzwasser und habe bis jetzt noch nicht einmal eine Spülung vorgenommen sondern nur etwas mit WD40 nachbehandelt.
Mittlerweile ist sie sehr gut eingelaufen und hat bereits viele Zander, Hechte, Hornhechte und sogar mehrere Waller auf dem Puckel.
Bis jetzt kann ich also nix negatives berichten. Einige meiner Kumpels fischen die kleinen Ausführungen 1000 und 2000 auf Barsch und Rapfen. Die 5000er wird auch im Little-Big-Game-Bereich verwendet!

Vorteilhaft finde ich, dass man nicht zwei gleich große Spulen erhält, sondern immer eine der nächst größeren Rollenausführung! Bei der 3000er ist den Beispielsweise noch eine 4000er Spule dabei, welche bei mir die Schnur für's Wallerspinnfischen  drauf hat.

@ Deep Sea
Bei den ebay-Angeboten wäre ich nicht so voreilig, denn die Importkosten (Einfuhrumsatzsteuer + Zoll) sollten auch berücksichtigt werden. Zudem wird es mit dem Service schwierig!!! Die Taurus hat z.B. 5 Jahre Garantie und falls mal etwas passieren sollte müsstest Du die Rolle dann nach USA schicken und wieder zuück etc. etc., aber nun gut ...


So falls noch Fragen bestehen so bin ich gern bereit diese zu klären und für Boardies gibt es natürlich einen Rabatt auf Anfrage  .

Grüße
Robert vom Catch-Company Team


----------



## Nordangler (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: Tica Taurus TP 2000 S Spinnrolle der Superlative ???*

Tja da ich selbst die Tica vertreibe kann ich eure Aussagen nur bestätigen.
Die Taurus ist ein echtes Sahnestück, man kann sie als Spinn-Rolle mit der Stella vergleichen.
Alternativ dazu hat die Tica die Spirestar auf den Markt gebracht. Die hat allerdings den Trigger-Kampfhebel. Jedenfalls sind beide Modelle absolute Sahnestücke.

Sven


----------



## Deep Sea (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: Tica Taurus TP 2000 S Spinnrolle der Superlative ???*

_@ Deep Sea
Bei den ebay-Angeboten wäre ich nicht so voreilig, denn die Importkosten (Einfuhrumsatzsteuer + Zoll) sollten auch berücksichtigt werden. Zudem wird es mit dem Service schwierig!!! Die Taurus hat z.B. 5 Jahre Garantie und falls mal etwas passieren sollte müsstest Du die Rolle dann nach USA schicken und wieder zuück etc. etc., aber nun gut ..._

 #h Hallo Robert,

wäre ich voreilig, hätte ich wohl schon eine Tica ersteigert. Die von Dir genannten Importkosten sind mir bekannt und haben mich bis heute zögern lassen (auch bzgl. eventueller Garantieansprüche). Der Preis ist jedoch sehr interessant, da kommt man schonmal ins Grübeln. |kopfkrat  Die Rollen kommen vorwiegend aus Malaysia (minstore-tackle)


----------



## MeRiDiAn (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: Tica Taurus TP 2000 S Spinnrolle der Superlative ???*

zu dem Thema mal einen Link ...

TICA TAURUS 

meridian​


----------



## Nordangler (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: Tica Taurus TP 2000 S Spinnrolle der Superlative ???*

Deep Sea da liegst du etwas verkehrt. Die Tica wird in Shanghai produziert. Der Inhaber ist der Taiwanese Eugene Hong.
1991 war die Geburtsstunde der Firma Tica. Die Firma heißt orginal Shanghai Ever Winner Industrial Fisihing Tackle Co.,LTD.
Produziert wird in 2 Firmen.
1. Shanghai
2. Ningbo (Küstenstadt in China.
Generell ist es besser eine Tica über einen deutschen Händler zu beziehen. Bei Ebay sind es welche aus Italien (meistens)
Die Tica wird in Deutschland über die Firma Ockert in München vertrieben.
www.ockert.de

Sven


----------



## catch-company (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: Tica Taurus TP 2000 S Spinnrolle der Superlative ???*

Ich vergaß noch zu erwähnen, dass ab 2005 Strafzölle auf Importwaren eingefürt wurden, worunter auch Angelrollen fallen!!!

Also nicht nur 16% Einfuhrumsatzsteuer + Zollkosten sondern auch noch derzeit + 15% Strafzoll, welcher bis Juni noch auf 17% angehoben wird!

...nur mal so als Randbemerkung!

Grüße
Robert


----------



## oh-nemo (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: Tica Taurus TP 2000 S Spinnrolle der Superlative ???*

Danke für die Antworten.Nun hab ich erstmal was zum "verdauen"
Bei mir muss eine Rolle dieser Preisklasse 100prozentig sein.
Und,ich sollte sie zumindest einmal in der Hand gehabt haben.
Klasse ist es schonmal das eine hochwertige Zweitspule im Lieferumfang enthalten ist.
@Catch-Company,danke für die info´s #6
Der Gewichtsunterschied von der 2000er (260g)zur 3000er(420g) ist ja nicht unerheblich.
Wenn dann wollte ich schon gerne die kleinere |kopfkrat aber ich schlaf mal ne Nacht über das sehr gute Angebot von Dir


----------



## catch-company (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: Tica Taurus TP 2000 S Spinnrolle der Superlative ???*

Der Gewichtsunterschied liegt darin begründet, dass das 1000er und 2000er Modell von Gehäuse her gleich groß ist und sich nur die Spulengrößen unterschieden.
Vielen sind diese kleinen Modelle "zu klein" und der Sprung von der 2000er zur 3000er fällt etwas größer aus!
Die 3000er und 4000er ebenso. Gleiche Gehäusegröße aber verschieden Spulengrößen. Zur 5000er Größe ist's dann wieder ein größerer Sprung!
Schnur fassen die kleinen auch genug, aber wie gesagt von der Größe sind Sie vielen zu klein!

Schau Sie dir am besten mal im Vergleich irgendwo an, treffe Deine Wahl und dann sprechen wir uns nochmal  .

Grüße
Robert vom Catch-Company Team


----------



## Gädda fiskare (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: Tica Taurus TP 2000 S Spinnrolle der Superlative ???*

Moin oh-nemo,

ich habe eine 3000er Taurus und bin von dem Teil recht angetan.
Am Anfang störte mich, dass es einigen Kraftaufwand brauchte, um den Bügel per Kurbel umzulegen. Nach der ersten kleinen Inspektion war das aber weg, die Mechanik war werksmäßig echt schlecht geschmiert.
Jetzt stört mich nur noch, dass die Kurbel nicht ausgewuchtet ist und sich immer von alleine nach unten dreht. Das ist von Tica so gewollt und viele mögen es, aber ich finde, dass es mit sehr dünner Gefochtener lästig ist.
Die Schnurverlegung ist Spitzenklasse, selbst mit 0,08er Whiplash kommt die Rolle prima klar.
Eine Shimano Stradic 4000 habe ich mit Geflochtener und schweren Gummifischen recht schnell geplättet, mit der Taurus habe ich noch nicht sooo viel geangelt, aber ich habe den subjektiven Eindruck, dass man da im Gegensatz zu Shimano was solideres in der Hand hat.
Ich habe die technischen Daten nicht mehr genau im Kopf, glaube aber, dass erst die 3000er ein geschmiedetes Getriebe hat, deshalb würde ich von einer 2000er abraten.

Matze


----------



## Deep Sea (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: Tica Taurus TP 2000 S Spinnrolle der Superlative ???*

_Deep Sea da liegst du etwas verkehrt. Die Tica wird in Shanghai produziert. Der Inhaber ist der Taiwanese Eugene Hong.
1991 war die Geburtsstunde der Firma Tica. Die Firma heißt orginal Shanghai Ever Winner Industrial Fisihing Tackle Co.,LTD.
Produziert wird in 2 Firmen.
1. Shanghai
2. Ningbo (Küstenstadt in China.
Generell ist es besser eine Tica über einen deutschen Händler zu beziehen. Bei Ebay sind es welche aus Italien (meistens)
Die Tica wird in Deutschland über die Firma Ockert in München vertrieben.
www.ockert.de_

Lieber Sven,

da hast Du mich wohl falsch verstanden. ;+  Minstoretackle ist ein Powerseller bei ebay mit Sitz in Malaysia, der je Menge Edelrollen versteigert.

Ich sprach nicht vom Produktionsland der Tica-Rollen.


----------



## Nordangler (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Tica Taurus TP 2000 S Spinnrolle der Superlative ???*

Dann habe ich dich falsch verstanden. soooooorry !!!!!

Sven


----------



## Malla (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Tica Taurus TP 2000 S Spinnrolle der Superlative ???*



			
				Skorpion schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Jörg,
> 
> als ich letztens in Dahme zum Fischen war, dürfte ich mir diese Rolle mal anschauen.
> Ich habe da einen anderen Angler getroffen und wie das  immer so ist, haben wir ein wenig über Fisch, Equipment usw. geschnackt. Er meine, daß er vor kurzem  eine neue Rolle ersteigert hat. Es war eine Tica Taurus. Irgendwie hab ich bis dahin von dieser Marke noch nie was  gehört. Sie hat aber einen  guten Eindrück gemacht und ich sagte nur "sieht nicht schlecht aus", bin da aber nicht tiefer drauf eingegangen. Ich dachte mir "naja mal wieder so ne neue Rolle - halt eine unter vielen" Der Preis kamm auch nicht zu sprache.
> Erst jetzt sehe ich was das für eine Rolle war  . Jetzt ärgere ich mich das ich die nicht mal kurz gedreht hab oder ein wenig "Probe" geworfen hab. :r



Moin Skorpion, das war ich!
ich hab die Rolle ja erst 2 Tage gefischt bin aber sehr zufrieden. Läuft bisher absolut rund und geräuschlos. Ich hab sie übrigens über ebay.com von ministortackle. für 112 USD + 35 USD Versand und beim Postboten nochmal 25 Euro  Zoll. Find ich aber immer noch OK. Bei der 4000er Rolle war eine 4500 er Ersatzspule.

Gruß, Malla


----------



## catch-company (3. Februar 2005)

*AW: Tica Taurus TP 2000 S Spinnrolle der Superlative ???*

@Malla

... und wie sieht's mit der 5-jährigen Garantie aus?
Haste die auch bekommen?

Grüße
Robert


----------



## Malla (3. Februar 2005)

*AW: Tica Taurus TP 2000 S Spinnrolle der Superlative ???*



			
				catch-company schrieb:
			
		

> @Malla
> 
> ... und wie sieht's mit der 5-jährigen Garantie aus?
> Haste die auch bekommen?
> ...



Nein, natürlich nicht. Aber es freut mich daß die Rolle so gut sein muß!
Gruß, Malla


----------

